# RR: 21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Klemperer (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)










2.	Gardiner (cond.), Gilfry, Margiono, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir	(1991)










3.	Kempe (cond.), Grümmer, Fischer-Dieskau, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1955)










4.	Blomstedt (cond.), Norberg-Schulz, Holzmair, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1993)










5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Oelze, Finley, Champs-Élysées Orchestra, Collegium Vocale, La Chapelle Royale Paris	(1996)










6.	Shaw (cond.), Augér, Stilwell, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1983)










7.	Solti (cond.), Te Kanawa, Weikl, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1954)










8.	Rattle (cond.), Röschmann, Quasthoff, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Radio Chorus	(2007)










9.	Levine (cond.), Battle, Hagegård, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1983)










10.	Giulini (cond.), Bonney, Schmidt, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1987)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Klemperer (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)
2.	Gardiner (cond.), Gilfry, Margiono, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir	(1991)
3.	Kempe (cond.), Grümmer, Fischer-Dieskau, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1955)
4.	Blomstedt (cond.), Norberg-Schulz, Holzmair, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1993)
5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Oelze, Finley, Champs-Élysées Orchestra, Collegium Vocale, La Chapelle Royale Paris	(1996)
6.	Shaw (cond.), Augér, Stilwell, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1983)
7.	Solti (cond.), Te Kanawa, Weikl, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1954)
8.	Rattle (cond.), Röschmann, Quasthoff, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Radio Chorus	(2007)
9.	Levine (cond.), Battle, Hagegård, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1983)
10.	Giulini (cond.), Bonney, Schmidt, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1987)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

